# Medical marijuana genetics Candida CD1



## Alasgun

We're all about growing to provide meds for my wife and a lot of reading has gone into identifying potentially helpful strains.
Our last grow contained 3 of the candida strain and i found it easy to grow, it developed a very uniform cannopy without much work on my part and was a decent producer.
I turned the finished product into RSO which we are just begining to use so i dont have any emphirical evedence to suggest this or that.
More than anything i just wanted to introduce the strain to anyone who may be looking for a very high CBD very low THC option. These seem to be the most helpful for my wife.
There are a lot of good reviews on their site that might help a person decide whether or not its a strain to try.

As we go along i'll let you know how it preforms for us. In a previous thread i mentioned we are dealing with an uncureable so our goal if "improving quality of life", which is a little easier than trying to treat a cancer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I grew a couple of Candidas last winter and have one in the garden outside now.  I grew this for one of my sisters that does not like the effects of THC.  Also, my best buddy and I both liked the relaxed not high feeling we got from it.  I think that I am going to get my outdoor plant tested in the fall after I harvest to see just how much THC and CBD it actually has.  It is touted as being a 20:1 strain.  My garden is mostly CBDs this summer.


----------



## Alasgun

Thanks Hemp Goddess, this is the first first hand report i’ve seen on this strain which is encouraging. Encouraging because in our case the results never seem to match the hype. Im looking forward to becoming more familiar with this one.

Another strain in the 20:1 catagory we tried was Refferman genetics cbd pheno. Again, an easy plant to grow however it was not very stable and when reading the fine print you realize it can be one of four varients. We’re too old to devote a lifetime of study to this so we moved on from that one.


----------



## cirstian

¡¡Hola!!
muy buena publicación, me gustaría obtener ese tipo de tensiones, solo consigo las nuevas cepas, no puedo encontrar ninguna tienda de cosas así, ¿me pueden ayudar?


----------



## Alasgun

Even with google translate im a bit confused.

Have nice day!


----------



## kaotik

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I grew a couple of Candidas last winter and have one in the garden outside now.  I grew this for one of my sisters that does not like the effects of THC.  Also, my best buddy and I both liked the relaxed not high feeling we got from it.  I think that I am going to get my outdoor plant tested in the fall after I harvest to see just how much THC and CBD it actually has.  It is touted as being a 20:1 strain.  My garden is mostly CBDs this summer.


hey @The Hemp Goddess  you have a thread of your OD grow don't you?  ..i thought i recalled the start of it, but can seem to find it  
..am i that burnt?!? was it last year


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

No, I have not really posted up anything this year, probably thinking of last year.  The plants are so small and the yard looks so bad that I have been a little embarrassed to post anything.  Going out soon to feed them tea I got going.  I probably should snap a few pics, just so I have them.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Rosebud

Don't be embarrassed. Just take a pic of the plants, real close. ha. We don't judge.


----------



## Alasgun

Looking thru some old stuff this morning and found these two pics from the last tent grow. Most of whats in there is the Candida. Notice the bigger bud left of center, that was the first time id seen a "polypoid"


----------

